# Child overstayers



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone advise on DHA's policy towards children who have overstayed unintentionally? The child was on a study visa and the expiry date was overlooked....

The parents are legal temporary residents and have never overstayed.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Oyibopeppeh, there are 2 options here -

1) Letter of Good cause where we need strong evidence of how this was overlooked. With good reason we can have the children's status made legal and re-apply for their study visa's within the country.
2) They leave the country, get stamped undesirable and apply for an overstay appeal from there home countries.

I would suggest option one since both their parents are within the Republic but you will need a very good reason as to why this happened and you will need to be able to mitigate it.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback Legalman.

This has been a long and winding story, but I'll emphasize the unintentional nature of the overstay. I'll be in contact with you in due course.


----------

